# Hafco P200-h Planer/Jointer Review



## AlbertaJim (Oct 1, 2011)

Jordan,
Are you able to have the blades sharpened? That certainly would be cheaper than buying two sets of blades. I know that I have my 6" Delta knives sharpened.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

Planer, jointer, buzzer it's all the same thing somewhere in the world… On my backwards side (Australia) it's more commonly known as a jointer.

@AlbertaJim
Yes the blades can be sharpened not a problem there, but for me I always like to have two sets of blades for all my heavily used machines, often there is a couple of days wait to get them sharpened so by having the two sets i can rotate and only be without a machine for a hour while i set it up again.

Another way of looking at it is what happens if you hit a nail? Those blades are essentially useless and if your in the middle of a project you dont want to be making the trip to the tool shop (in my case an hour's drive) to buy a new set of knives, which in my experience will often need sharpening to get the best results.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never heard a Jointer called a Buzzer!
If you have never had a jointer, it will really enhance your woodworking by making your wood straight in a hurry!

One word of caution, make sure your boards are clean before you run them through there. Edges that have been sitting outside or in the dirt can take out you blades in one pass if there is grit or mineral deposits on them. Clean the edge good or cut it with a carbide blade first and then straighten it.

Enjoy it!..................Jim


----------

